# 2010 RC PRO TX State Series



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

*2010 Texas State Series Schedule 
Here is the 2010 Schedule:
Round 1: March 6th GulfCoast Raceway, Porter Texas
Round 2: May 8th RC Headquarters, San Antonio Texas
Round 3: July 10th Gears RC Club, Harlingen Texas
Round 4: Sept. 4th Indy RC World, Garland Texas
Finals: Oct. 2nd and 3rd NControl RC, Austin Texas

Makeup date: Oct 16th and 17th

If for some reason a race gets rained out I will bump the races down to the next date. That way people we have the dates maked off and should help keep conflicts down.

Classes:
1.8 Sportsman Buggy: A-1 Hobby
1.8 Buggy: RC Headquarters
Arena Truck: Victory RC
1.8 Electric Buggy:

I still working on the other class. I'm thinking about a short course class, but it will be a open class to all CORR trucks. Rules will be stock bodys, stock tires, 6 or 7 cell, 2s lipo batteries. 
*


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

please ingore the other thread.
follow this one


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I gots double vision....


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yea something is going on with the server today. It took forever to post that today.


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't blame it on the server, after all that drinking you did at finals, your head still isn't working right!


----------



## rylander (Jul 20, 2009)

Lets have an unlimited short course class. There is nothing stock about my slash and i know of several other people who are the same way, and there isnt a class to run them in. A class where any tires, shocks, body and battery combination would be fun and pretty easy to fill. Plus you can always double gate the racers if there isnt enough drivers to fill each class.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

rylander said:


> Lets have an unlimited short course class. There is nothing stock about my slash and i know of several other people who are the same way, and there isnt a class to run them in. A class where any tires, shocks, body and battery combination would be fun and pretty easy to fill. Plus you can always double gate the racers if there isnt enough drivers to fill each class.


That is up to RCPro. David Lovett.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

"Double gate" what does that mean? does it give one group a handicap while running them all together?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

double gate means if you have 2 stock slash's and 4 mod slash's you would run them all together but score the two seperate instead of running a 5min race with just two trucks and another 5min with 4 trucks, like motocross.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

The date for the March race was changed to the 13th! The weekend of the 6th is the onroad pre worlds! David is suppose to post it!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> double gate means if you have 2 stock slash's and 4 mod slash's you would run them all together but score the two seperate instead of running a 5min race with just two trucks and another 5min with 4 trucks, like motocross.


kk thought it was something like that. good time saver.

Mark! what are the dates for the other pro-series in our region (southern was it?)


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

jasonwipf said:


> kk thought it was something like that. good time saver.
> 
> Mark! what are the dates for the other pro-series in our region (southern was it?)


Jason, the Southern dates are not finalized yet with Carlton Epps, Director of the RCPro. I hope Mike's gets one of the Southern races....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

insaneracin2003 said:


> Jason, the Southern dates are not finalized yet with Carlton Epps, Director of the RCPro. I hope Mike's gets one of the Southern races....


Yeah, me too. I've never been able to race one of them, and would really like to.


----------

